# Crooked Prints how to fix?



## Placidity12 (Sep 12, 2012)

So most of my prints are coming crooked I made marks on the screen and on my pallet to get everything lined up correctly.

Im pretty sure it's all lined up correctly but I think my problem is that I'm putting the shirts on crooked.

Any tips on how to put shirts in correctly so the print comes out perfectly?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

take your time. Try to make sure both arms are parallel to each other and are moving at the same pace. You can try loading the shirt on all the way, then pulling the shirt up to a pre determined spot on the pallet...just keep both arms moving at the same pace.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

The first 3 people I showed how to load platen got it right first time and never missed after that, (at least on the run I was watching). Pull the shirt all the way on to the platen, center with with the neck hole, pinch with your thumbs and index fingers at the shoulder seam where it meets the sleeve, and pull a crease line, use it as a guide to level the shirt using the back of the platen as a horizontal line to run parallel to your crease line. It will work without fail.


----------



## Platform Ind (Feb 4, 2016)

Also, make sure you're using a t-square on your screen to make sure you're square on the pallet.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

If you are able to post a image of your press and platens it may help. Check your t-square and make sure its not off, bent etc. If you have home made platens make sure they are squared and centered when clamped to press. If your having trouble with steady placement when loading shirt onto platen, then adjust your art from the top of platen and just line the shirt with the top seams.


----------



## tfike (May 2, 2011)

I always put a center mark at the top of my platen so I have reference to center the collar as well. Also be careful when you're taking the shirts off as you can stretch the shirts and they will look crooked as well.


----------



## Platform Ind (Feb 4, 2016)

tfike said:


> I always put a center mark at the top of my platen so I have reference to center the collar as well. Also be careful when you're taking the shirts off as you can stretch the shirts and they will look crooked as well.


Yeah... or you can use a t-square and draw a line straight down the center of the pallet. That way, you know where the center is and you can usually line up the crease in the shirt.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I do it the same way as John does except instead of using the pallet edge as a horizontal guide I use the press arm as a vertical guide. That way if the pallet is crooked the shirt is still straight.

Here's a page from my screen printing e-lessons package that shows how I line up the screen on the press.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

If there's no center crease on the shirt or if it's off like sometimes it can be, you can see the weave of the fabric if you look closely. The ribs should line up vertically.


----------

